# 270mm or 300mm Broadway Mirror?



## NissanAltimaBroadway (Jan 30, 2014)

2006 Altima rear view mirror question:

Hello. I am buying a gift for my brother who is a sharp driver but has an injured neck. To eliminate all blind spots (so he doesn't have to turn his head for now) and maybe even avoid visor interference, does anyone have experience with the Broadway 270mm or 300mm? Please reply as his birthday is in a week! Thanks!


----------

